# "movable" transducers



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Drilled 1/4" holes in the 1" square aluminum tubing to use with 1/4-20 SS carriage bolts. 
Squared the holes on one side. Wing nuts on the other side, so don't need a wrench to hold one side as I tighten the wing nuts.
Put some rubber hose over the bolt shafts so the threads don't rub things the wrong way.
I had some left over neoprene gasket material so I stuck some on the tubing to keep water from jetting up between the transom and bracket and no metal to metal contact.

total cost about $16.00 and less than an hour to make.
If I'd known what I was doing it would have only taken 20 minuets


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

it looks like you put the lower carriage bolt thru the transom.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

devrep said:


> it looks like you put the lower carriage bolt thru the transom.


It does,
right through the starboard drain for the splash well.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I duck hunt out of my boat as well as fish, so nothing hanging off the transom will last. I tried to figure out something like you did there, but couldn't make it work on my transom. I went with an alumaducer installed to shoot thru the hull. It's worked well for 3 years, but you can't do side imaging with it.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

This particular transducer is much smaller than the one I'm leaning towards to mount permanently. I don't think this boat will ever see water less than around 3' deep.


----------

